# Volet de visualisation dans mail



## Vnu (19 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir ! 

Je suis fâché ! j'ai mon volet de visualisation qui a dégagé dans mails... j'ai plus que les messages, je dois cliquer dessus pour les ouvrir dans une nouvelle fenêtre. Ca me rend fou ! 

J'ai touché à rien pourtant je le jure... j'ai cherché sur Gogole, sur votre forum ... J'ai fouiné dans les réglages et tout mais RIEN, mon volet ne revient pas... et j'ai crié crié pour qu'il revienne. Mais rien n'y fait.

Vous avez une petite idée, fixe ou non ? 


Merci


----------



## Vnu (19 Novembre 2015)

Faites comme si j'avais rien dit !! 

Le petit point ! Bordel ! Le petit point !!!!


----------



## kobold (22 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,j'ai le même problème que vous.
Quelle était la solution?
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Novembre 2015)

Salut @kobold 

Tu clics gauche sur le bord intérieur droit de la fenêtre (ouf) et tu glisses vers la  gauche jusqu'au milieu de la fenêtre. 

@+


----------



## kobold (22 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut @kobold
> 
> Tu clics gauche sur le bord intérieur droit de la fenêtre (ouf) et tu glisses vers la  gauche jusqu'au milieu de la fenêtre.
> 
> @+


Merci mais je n'ai pas de souris,  alors... clic droit oui (2 doigts) mais impossible de glisser la cible vers le centre de l'écran.  Il y aurait un autre moyen ?
Sinon, merci encore.
PS=j'ai un macbook air.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Novembre 2015)

Tu n'as pas un point en bas au centre de la fenêtre Mail ? Si oui cliques dessus et fais le monter.


----------



## kobold (22 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas un point en bas au centre de la fenêtre Mail ? Si oui cliques dessus et fais le monter.



Ben non... pas de point. c'est incompréhensible !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Novembre 2015)

Il est vraiment très peu visible. Quand on promène le curseur sur la partie à "bouger vers le centre" le curseur se transforme en barre verticale (coté droit) ou horizontale (bas) avec une flèche vers la gauche (coté droit) ou vers le haut (bas). Là il faut "tirer" cette flèche vers le centre : deux doigts sur le trackpad et un troisième qui glisse. Perso sur le trackpad je valide l'équivalent clic droit.


----------



## kobold (22 Novembre 2015)

Wow, ça a marché...
Chapeau et merci.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Novembre 2015)

Pas de quoille.


----------



## elodc (19 Avril 2017)

Bonjour, 

je me permets de faire remonter ce message car j'ai le meme problème sauf que je vois bien le petit point en bas de ma fenêtre, mon curseur se transforme bien quand je me mets dessus .. mais rien ne se passe quand j essai de remonter la fenêtre. 
je desespère de recuperar ma prévisualisation de mes mails ! 

merci merci si quelqu'un peut m'aider !


----------



## zuzu974 (29 Mai 2017)

J'ai le même problème que toi, je n'arrive pas à faire réapparaître la fenêtre de prévisualisation... mon curseur se transforme mais rien ne se passe...
Je précise j'ai eu ce problème juste après que mon trackpad devienne complètement fou et fasse n'importe quoi seul.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Mai 2017)

zuzu974 a dit:


> J'ai le même problème que toi, je n'arrive pas à faire réapparaître la fenêtre de prévisualisation... mon curseur se transforme mais rien ne se passe...
> Je précise j'ai eu ce problème juste après que mon trackpad devienne complètement fou et fasse n'importe quoi seul.


Salut @zuzu974 

As-tu essayé de déplacé le curseur "spécial" (en haut ou à gauche) jusqu'au milieux de l'écran?


----------



## zuzu974 (14 Juin 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut @zuzu974
> 
> As-tu essayé de déplacé le curseur "spécial" (en haut ou à gauche) jusqu'au milieux de l'écran?



merci !!! je viens de voir ta réponse, il faut en effet le déplacer très loin !!!! merci beaucoup !


----------



## JIM44 (5 Août 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut @zuzu974
> 
> As-tu essayé de déplacé le curseur "spécial" (en haut ou à gauche) jusqu'au milieux de l'écran?



Bonjour @jeanjd63,
J'ai tout essayé et rien ne fonctionne.
Qu'entends-tu par curseur "spécial" ? Je ne vois rien de tel. Faut-il être en mode de présentation classique lors de cette manipulation ?
D'avance merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Août 2017)

JIM44 a dit:


> Bonjour @jeanjd63,
> J'ai tout essayé et rien ne fonctionne.
> Qu'entends-tu par curseur "spécial" ? Je ne vois rien de tel. Faut-il être en mode de présentation classique lors de cette manipulation ?
> D'avance merci pour ta réponse.


Salut @JIM44 

Pourrais-tu expliquer un peu + en détail ton problème?


----------



## JIM44 (7 Août 2017)

Salut @jeanjd63,
J'y suis finalement arrivé. Merci pour ta disponibilité.
En fait, je ne faisais pas glisser le petit point suffisamment haut.
Je dois maintenant réussir à placer le volet de visualisation en bas en mode non classique...
Au plaisir.


----------



## DoloresBishop (9 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour
Depuis la mise à jour de Mojave 10.14 j'ai perdu le volet de visualisation. J'ai bien lu les posts précédents mais je ne vois aucun point dans les 4 coins. En revanche dés que je place le curseur sur les barres de défilement droite ou gauche de la fenêtre de visualisation celle-ci s'ouvre direct. Je souhaiterais donc retrouver l'aperçu automatique en cliquant juste sur celui ci sans etre obligé de déplacer la souris
Merci de votre aide


----------



## PJG (9 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,
ne cherche pas dans les coins, c'est en bas au centre de la fenêtre que ça se passe.


----------



## DoloresBishop (9 Décembre 2018)

Merci PJG 
mais je n'ai pas plus de point petit gros moyen dans les coins qu'au centre. La cerise sur le gâteau c'est que si je vais dans les indésirables et que je retourne dans la boite de réception je n'ai même plus la colonne des message sauf si de la même façon je vais sur les curseurs


----------



## PJG (9 Décembre 2018)

Si tu n'as pas de point au centre, c'est que tu n'es pas en "Mode classique".


----------



## DoloresBishop (9 Décembre 2018)

Merci de ta réponse. Du coup j'ai tout fermé et redémarré le Mac et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. 
Merci d'avoir pris le temps de m'aider 
@u plaisir


----------



## Bonal Carl (18 Mars 2021)

zuzu974 a dit:


> J'ai le même problème que toi, je n'arrive pas à faire réapparaître la fenêtre de prévisualisation... mon curseur se transforme mais rien ne se passe...
> Je précise j'ai eu ce problème juste après que mon trackpad devienne complètement fou et fasse n'importe quoi seul.


Bonjour à tous. J'avais le problème mais il est à présent résolu.
Passer en mode > préférences > présentation classique.
Une fois que c'est faait, vous pourrez apercevoir un petit point en bas.
Vous cliquez et maintenez sur bouton  et vous tirez vers le haut.
A ce moment vous revoyez la prévisualisation.
Vous retournez dans préférences > présentation et vous décochez, de nouveau "Utiliser la présentation classique.
Vous fermez cette fenêtre et c'est fait.
Sur ce coup-là, chez apple, ils nous font du windows (comment faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué)

Bien à vous.


----------

